# Sage - Server busy: This action cannot be completed



## CCOMM IT (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Tech Support,

This could be a wild shot, but we thought it would be worth a try.

We have a client that has an error message appearing when they try starting Sage in the mornings and intermittently throughout the day. A screenshot of the error message is attached, but the context is as follows:

Server Busy

This action cannot be completed because the other program is busy. Choose 'Switch To' to activate the busy program and correct the problem.

Switch To.. Retry Cancel

This is installed and hosted from Server 03 R2 standard Citrix server. The problem only causes an inconvenience rather than a critical issue so the urgency is not so important, however they would just like the issue resolved.

This message appears both when the clients open Sage on the hosts as well as it appearing when we open it on the server. 

We have spoken with Sage about the issue who advised there were some updates to be installed on the servers and report designer which we then installed and rebooted the servers. Unfortunately this hasn't resolved the issue. There was an invoice corruption which was sent off to be repaired by Sage that was fixed but again didn't resolve the server busy error.

I'm sure we have tried a number of other things, but I cannot recall all of them at this point in time. Feel free to post your suggestions and we''ll give them a shot if we haven't tried this already.

Any questions or information required, please ask and we'll get back to you.

Information and support on this would be much appreciated.

Thanks

COMM IT Solutions


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

When you click switch to, what software comes up?


----------



## CCOMM IT (Jun 8, 2011)

Well it just opens sage and doesn't actually switch to anything at all. It just allows you to carry on as if nothing had happened.

Thanks

CCOMM IT


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

So are users going on sage via the server or via their own workstations.

From the look of the error, I'd guess they were staying logged onto the server at night leaving sage open, not closing it properly creating stale sessions.

Some scanning over the internet


> The issue is definitely a problem with a piece of software running upon startup and confusing the network configuration.


Not sure what that means, would think the server is looking for sage updates or something, sage should be per machine software wise, nothing more than mear speculation from me. :4-dontkno


----------



## cobalttech (Aug 21, 2011)

Just to clarify, have you made sure the basic sage exceptions have been added to any firewalls accessing sage? We had a very similar issue which turned out to be sage exceptions not added to a workstations, and effectively freezing the sage program for everyone.


----------

